# TTOC East Anglia meet & My open day on 1st July



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

HI Guys , I would like to suggest the 1st of July for the next local meet at 1200pm with a bit of a twist this month.

As most of you will know I have now opened my own VAG performance car sales business near Norwich and would love to invite you all there to have a nosey around. I will also be providing lunch and drinks too.

See website link :
http://www.norfolkperformancecarsales.co.uk/index.htm

I will provide the address at a later date as this is not advertised as its a by appointment service only. But the postcode is NR104FE and about 15 mins drive from Norwich.

Hope this sounds good to you guys and I look forward to seeing you then. 

So far we have :

Me
Richyboy
Paul4281
Jamman
Millepeed
Ryanmtt
Ruffmeister
J_Ritchie

Cheers

Neil


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Free lunch hard to turn down.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Free lunch hard to turn down.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


You havent tasted my food yet !!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ianbloomfield (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Neil,
Unfortunately I will not be able to make the July meet :? as I have to start work at 14:00 that afternoon :x .We will meet up one of these days!!!

Best regards

Ianb


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ianbloomfield said:


> Hi Neil,
> Unfortunately I will not be able to make the July meet :? as I have to start work at 14:00 that afternoon :x .We will meet up one of these days!!!
> 
> Best regards
> ...


Thats a shame Ian , next time then 

Neil


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi neil
we will be there to have a nose n nosh n natter, see ya soon


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Not put off by his cooking then.....

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ampqnj
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Not put off by his cooking then.....
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ampqnj
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


WHAT NEIL COOKING
na im sure it will be a takeaway :roll:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> paul4281 said:
> 
> 
> > Not put off by his cooking then.....
> ...


Cheap sausage rolls from Iceland :lol: NOT !! what about a chilli ?


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Sounds good to me, count me in Neil see you guys 1st JUly


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm hoping to show my face!  First meet in the TT


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> I'm hoping to show my face!  First meet in the TT


Hey Dan , glad you are enjoying the car  See you on the first then.

Neil


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Neil

Sorry going to have to bail again, nothing to do with your cooking!
Have a good meet, hope to catch up next time.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Sorry going to have to bail again, nothing to do with your cooking!
> Have a good meet, hope to catch up next time.
> ...


Are you sure its not the food. I only poisoned 3 people at my last BBQ :wink:


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

That good I've got strong guts lol ok if I bring the gf again? Cheers Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> That good I've got strong guts lol ok if I bring the gf again? Cheers Neil


Course it is Rich . More the merrier


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

If any of you guys get lost just call me on 07949631001 , I am a bit tucked away.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

see you all on sunday, whats for lunch neil. lilla might even bake a cake.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> see you all on sunday, whats for lunch neil. lilla might even bake a cake.


A cake now your talking


----------



## j_ritchie (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey Neil, can you add another to your list please, Bex is hoping to come along with me.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

j_ritchie said:


> Hey Neil, can you add another to your list please, Bex is hoping to come along with me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Justin


No worries Justin. See you then.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

See you tomorrow guys , if you get lost just call me on 07949631001.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for coming. Was good to see you all again.

P.s I never got to eat a cream cake [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Cheers Neil great day you should have said you could of had mine. Had a race nr airport with a hot rod I def need a remap as got into 2nd he came flying past he stopped and spoke he was running a 7 ltr lol. Cheers everyone see you all soon


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks again Neil. Good man food and good company. Was great to meet everyone and looking forward to the next one! 

Just need to find out now if the day is free at work for Bedford



richyboy said:


> Had a race nr airport with a hot rod I def need a remap as got into 2nd he came flying past he stopped and spoke he was running a 7 ltr lol. Cheers everyone see you all soon


I saw that! From what I remember he looked a little all over the place when he roared off at the lights :lol:


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Took a quick couple of pics today too...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice pics Dan  Damn I missed a race with a 7.0 LTR car [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi guys
good to meet you all again and the new tters for a [smiley=gossip.gif] . neil your premises look real good mate wish you all the best with your new venture im sure it will take off fast you have some good looking stock in there which will sell very quickly. will be in the tt next time.
vince


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> hi guys
> good to meet you all again and the new tters for a [smiley=gossip.gif] . neil your premises look real good mate wish you all the best with your new venture im sure it will take off fast you have some good looking stock in there which will sell very quickly. will be in the tt next time.
> vince


Cheers Vince , thanks for that mate. See you next time


----------

